# Revision Counter



## Maladin (13. März 2008)

Counter steht immernoch bei 2.5.13.237

/wink Milay


----------



## Regnor (14. März 2008)

Forscherliga schrieb:


> Counter steht immernoch bei 2.5.13.237
> 
> /wink Milay



Die Hauptversionsnummer wird nur erhöht wenn die BLASC.exe selbst erneuert wird. Da es bei den letzten Updates um die Module ging ist die Haupversionnummer gleich geblieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (14. März 2008)

Regnor schrieb:


> Die Hauptversionsnummer wird nur erhöht wenn die BLASC.exe selbst erneuert wird. Da es bei den letzten Updates um die Module ging ist die Haupversionnummer gleich geblieben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*notier* Oki  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

